# python update problem [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem :

```
 python-updater 

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 *   Adding to list: =x11-libs/vte-0.16.13

 *   Adding to list: =x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.4

 *   Adding to list: =www-client/epiphany-2.20.3

 *   Adding to list: =app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1

 *   Adding to list: =app-admin/sabayon-2.20.1-r1

 *   Adding to list: =app-admin/pessulus-2.16.4

 *   Adding to list: =gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.20.1

 *   Adding to list: =gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.3

 *   Adding to list: =media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2

 *   Adding to list: =media-gfx/eog-2.20.4

 *   Adding to list: =media-libs/lcms-1.17

 *   Adding to list: =media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16

 *   Adding to list: =sys-apps/file-4.23

 *   Adding to list: =sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12

 *   Adding to list: =sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11

 *   Adding to list: =net-fs/samba-3.0.28a-r1

 *   Adding to list: =app-office/scribus-1.3.3.11

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-2.1.6

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/antlr-2.7.7

 *   Adding to list: =dev-libs/newt-0.52.2

 *   Adding to list: =dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2

 *   Adding to list: =dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20.0

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.0.0-r1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pyxdg-0.15

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pygtkglext-1.1.0

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/lxml-1.3.6

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/python-ldap-2.2.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pygobject-2.14.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/numpy-1.0.4-r2

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/gnome-python-2.20.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

 *   Adding to list: =net-wireless/libbtctl-0.9.0

 *   Adding to list: =net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.9.1

 *   Adding to list: =app-editors/gedit-2.20.4-r1

 *   Adding to list: =media-sound/rhythmbox-0.10.1-r1

 *   Adding to list: =media-video/totem-2.20.3

 *   Adding to list: =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7

 *   Adding to list: =gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.20.3

 *   Adding to list: =gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.3

 *   Adding to list: =net-analyzer/nmap-4.62

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2 (masked by: )

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Besonders fein finde ich das " (masked by: )".

wenn ich einen 

```
emerge -Dup world
```

mache, will er bezüglich dieses Pakets aber weder up- noch downgraden.

Habt ihr da nen Tipp?

----------

## Necoro

python-updater -i - das ignoriert die genaue version (macht also "emerge -1 $pkg" anstatt "emerge -1 \=$pkg-$version"

das " (masked by: )" heißt: Paket gibts nicht mehr im Tree

Achtung: Wenn du lange kein update world mehr gemacht hast, mach das vorher  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Achtung: Wenn du lange kein update world mehr gemacht hast, mach das vorher 

 

Bin eigentlich aktuell, deshalb wunderts mich, dass ich das Paket noch drauf hab wenns das nicht mehr gibt??!

Danke Dir!

----------

## Necoro

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   
> 
> Achtung: Wenn du lange kein update world mehr gemacht hast, mach das vorher  
> 
> Bin eigentlich aktuell, deshalb wunderts mich, dass ich das Paket noch drauf hab wenns das nicht mehr gibt??!
> ...

 

Naja - wenns net als dependency gebraucht wird, wird es auch in einem update world nimmer upgedatet. Lass doch mal depclean laufen  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

Wies aussieht, wirds aber noch gebraucht :

```
 equery d media-gfx/graphviz

[ Searching for packages depending on media-gfx/graphviz... ]

app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7 (>=media-gfx/graphviz-2.6)

dev-util/anjuta-2.2.0-r1 (inherit-graph? >=media-gfx/graphviz-2.6.0)

media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.0.6 (graphviz? >=media-gfx/graphviz-2.6)

media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.5 (doc? media-gfx/graphviz)

```

----------

## Necoro

Naja ... sind denn die entsprechenden useflags gesetzt? - Und wird doxygen irgendwo benötigt?

----------

## tazinblack

Also doxygen wird auch von allen möglichen Paketen verwendet.

Könnte aber schon sein, dass ich das ein oder andere Paket nicht (mehr) brauch.

Wollte eh mal aufräumen bzw. neu aufsetzen. Leider ist das immer mit nem gewissen Aufwand verbunden.

Aber ich denke, wenn das mit dem python-updater jetzt geht (werd ich morgen mal anstoßen) sollte das erst mal ausreichen.

Nochmals Danke!

----------

